# How does he do it



## dean (27 Jul 2019)

Has everyone seen the videos made by MD Fish Tanks on YouTube ?

Here’s a link to one of his films 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNQZ_M0udEWvxx3DVGV2VuIVIc1O3HLgJ

They are brilliant and I must say well filmed and above all relaxing and inspirational 

But I’ve loads of questions 
1. Who is he ?
2. What is the ratio of his “standard mix” ? 
3. Which aquatic soil brand is it ? 
4. How long is the photo period?
5. What’s the maintenance regime?
6. How long lived are the aquascapes? 
7. Does this method depend on having aged / mature substrate 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (27 Jul 2019)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...no-co2-no-ferts-walstad-nano-fish-tank.53676/


----------



## dean (27 Jul 2019)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

